# Verständnisproblem



## ellegance (22. Jul 2014)

Hallo, ich habe hier eine Aufgabe mit Lösungen.
Aber ich verstehe nicht, wie die auf diese Werte kommen.
Kann mir da evtl jmd helfen?

Aufgabe:

Welchen Wert liefern die folgenden Ausdrücke? Jeder Ausdruck übernimmt dabei die neuen
Werte für d und e. Schreiben Sie dazu in jede Lücke den enstprechenden Wert von d und e!

1:    int d = 1, e = 2;
2:    d *= e;
3:    d += e++;
4:    d -= 3 - 2 * e;
5:    e /= (d + 1);

Lösung:

1: d=1 e=2
2: d=2 e=2
3: d=4 e=3
4: d=7 e=3
5: d=7 e=0

Mein Problem:

1: d=1 e=2
2: e = 2 ist klar aber bei d* das ist ja ne Multiplikation warum multipliziert man denn 1*2 wenn da d* steht? ich verstehe das so wenn da d* steht multipliziert man doch d mit sich selbst? :S

3:  nun wieder dasselbe Problem wenn d bei 2: = 2 ist und dort d+ steht addiert man d mit sich selbst? dann zu 4? oder addiert man d+e? e++ = 3 ist klar man zählt auf die 2 eine 1.

und bei den anderen halt auch dasselbe Problem. Welche Schritte muss ich denn als erstes tun?

Ich hoffe einer hilft mir dabei.


LG


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Jul 2014)

Moin,



ellegance hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ich habe hier eine Aufgabe mit Lösungen.
> Aber ich verstehe nicht, wie die auf diese Werte kommen.
> Kann mir da evtl jmd helfen?
> 
> ...


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Jul 2014)

Moin,

ja ja,eben ....
Was wolltest Du jetzt damit sagen ??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ellegance (22. Jul 2014)

ok hab es endlich verstanden  vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

LG


----------

